# Goldfische und Goldelritzen?



## Josi66 (5. März 2017)

Hallo;
Ich bin erst seit gerade eben dabei und probiere das jetzt mal aus. Ich habe vor eine Frage zu stellen... Hoffentlich klappt´s! 

Also... Ich habe einen ca. 5000l Folienteich und dort sind zurzeit etwa 12 __ Moderlieschen und 8 Goldelritzen drin. Die sehen dort ein bisschen verloren aus und ich plane, noch eine dritte, etwas größere Art hineinzusetzen. Sie soll möglichst auffällig zu sehen sein. Ich hatte an Goldfische gedacht. Vertragen die sich mit Goldelritzen? Wenn nicht, kann mir jemand eine Fischart empfehlen?

Danke schonmal im Voraus!
LG Josi66


----------



## Christine (5. März 2017)

Hallo Josi,
die tun sich nichts - sind alle friedlich. Hast Du einen Filter für den Teich. Die Goldfische werden ihn verändern. Ihre Ausscheidungen belasten das Wasser wesentlich mehr und auch die eine oder andere Pflanze könnte dran glauben, denn sie gründeln.


----------



## Josi66 (5. März 2017)

Ja, ich habe einen Solarteichfilter.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. März 2017)

Hi Josi,

Goldfische würde ich da keine mit einsetzten. (der Teich ist auf Dauer dafür auch net groß genug)

__ Moderlieschen und Fettkopfkärpflinge werden sich demnächst vervielfachen - in ca. 7-8 Wochen fangen die Kleinen mit dem laichen an und bekommen dank Brutpflege den Sommer über viel Nachwuchs

MfG Frank


----------



## muh.gp (5. März 2017)

Josi66 schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe einen Solarteichfilter.



Wenn der Filter nicht 24 Stunden durchläuft, dann wird das nichts mit Goldfischen... wie Christine schon geschrieben hat, ein Teich ohne Goldies ist etwas anderes als ein Teich mit... wenn du "richtig" filtern kannst, spricht eigentlich bei deiner Teichgröße nichts gegen Goldfische, zumal du die notwendige Tiefe hast. Aber sei gewarnt, die lieben das "zwischenfischige" und vermehren sich sehr gerne...


----------



## Christine (5. März 2017)

Josi66 schrieb:


> Solarteichfilter


Das ist wohl eher ein Wasserspiel. Damit kannst Du keinen Goldfischteich filtern.

Wie Holger schon schrieb - ein richtiger Filter läuft 24 Stunden durch und hat auch entsprechendes Volumen. 
Und Frank hat auch recht - die Kleinen werden sich noch vermehren.

Ohne entsprechende Ausrüstung wird das nichts.


----------



## Josi66 (6. März 2017)

Damke für eure Antworten... Ich werde mich über andere Teichfilter infomieren


----------



## teichinteressent (6. März 2017)

Wie gefallen dir __ Shubunkin?

Wenn man Fische aber nicht füttert, kacken sie doch nicht viel. :grübel


----------



## Tottoabs (6. März 2017)

Josi66 schrieb:


> 8 Goldelritzen drin.


Warte bis zum Herbst.......könnte sein das dann die Goldelrizen nicht mehr verloren aussehen......bei mir sind aus 8 über 200 geworden.


----------



## Christine (6. März 2017)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Wie gefallen dir __ Shubunkin?
> 
> Wenn man Fische aber nicht füttert, kacken sie doch nicht viel. :grübel


1. Shubunkin sind auch Goldfische
2. Glaubst Du, die leben von Wasser und Sauerstoff?


----------



## teichinteressent (7. März 2017)

Hallo,
ich hatte auch mal __ Shubunkin. Die wurden aber nicht mehr.
Mein Nachbar hat Goldfische im Teich und er füttert nicht. (Haben vielleicht meine __ Frösche rüber geschleppt.)


----------



## Christine (7. März 2017)

Ja und? Das kann viele Gründe haben. 
Trotzdem fressen und k....en sie - auch wenn man kein Fertigfutter reinwirft. 
Und 5.000 Liter sind einfach nicht groß genug, um solche Fische auf Dauer zu verkraften, ohne dass es irgendwann entweder grünes Wasser oder kranke Fische oder beides gibt.  Bei kleinen Teichen kann es dann auch gut passieren, dass im nächsten Frühjahr nicht mehr alle da sind....


----------



## Josi66 (17. März 2017)

Ok...Danke


----------



## Deuned (16. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Josi 66,

ich habe eine etwas andere Erfahrung gemacht als hier einige Threadschreiber.
Mein Teich ist rund 30 Jahre alt(Renovierung vor ca. 6 Jahren wegen eines Folienschadens)hat auch nur knapp 5000 l und noch nie einen Filter gesehen.
Besetzt ist er mit einigen Goldorfen und Goldfischen,ich mag es einfach sie zu beobachten und zu sehen,wie sie sich wohlfühlen.Das Wasser ist nahezu immer glasklar und gefüttert wird,wenn überhaupt, nur minimal(wenn halt die Enkelkinder  zu Besuch kommen).
Natürlich vermehren sich die Goldfische,aber es kommt ja auch mal der __ Fischreiher und sorgt für Verminderung.Die __ Frösche laichen auch munter vor sich hin,mal mehr mal weniger im folgenden Jahr.
Natürlich sollte ich erwähnen,dass ich einen reichlichen Bewuchs habe z.B.mit __ Hornkraut,glänzendem __ Laichkraut und anderen Unterwasserpflanzen.Eine Seerose spendet nicht nur Schatten,den ich sonst leider zu wenig habe,sondern sogrt auch für dem "Umsatz" der Fischausscheidungen.Die Randzone  ist ebenfalls üppig bewachsen und treibt trotz des wieder kühlen Wetters(Wassertemperatur unter 10 Grad) schon fleißig.
Also ich würde in deinem Teich ohne Probleme auch einige,wenige Goldfische hinzu setzen.


----------

